# Why do S types get to have all the fun?



## theft23 (Feb 10, 2014)

The SP forum is represented by a picture of a pot leaf and the SJ forum is represented by a hand with a grinder in it finna break that shit up. All the NFs have is a lousy feather and those weird NTs get a random lowercase "i".


----------

